# Blood donation + bee sting?



## dogger (Apr 13, 2008)

So I'm wondering how long after getting stung should you not give blood?

Not that I plan on getting stung that often


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I don't remember ever being asked about recent stings when I donated, it this new?


----------



## dogger (Apr 13, 2008)

not that I know of, just want to avoid being responsible for someone that is allergic to bee venom getting my blood

more I'm wondering how long it stays in the system and if the blood donation centers would be interested in knowing about any stings lately?


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm giving blood this week, I'll ask for you.


----------

